# another newbie in 2ww



## fliz (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi

I've been lurking for a bit and wanted to post to say thanks for the support i've already found by reading posts, and to ask some questions to check its all 'normal'  
We're being treated at COCH/ Liverpool Womens. I had sedation with the EC on monday and responded quite badly to it - my body doesn't like anaesthetic and despite 2 doses of the antisickness stuff I was still sick and manky most of monday. However, tuesday morning I was pretty much back to normal except for feeling tender, which was a real surprise as it took me 2 weeks to get back to normal after the GA I had for laporoscopy earlier this year.
So was a huge surprise to wake up wednesday feeling weak and pathetic like I have flu (the real deal not the man variety!) but without the snot (sorry, but is the only way i can describe how wrecked i feel).
Anyway, I started the cyclogest on tuesday night and am guessing thats whats causing it? is this a normal side effect? I'm not just tired, i physically have to sit down half way through doing the washing up!
does it get better?!
we are only 3dpt and my head is all over the place- I came out of the ET feeling really positive and .... have typed the end to this sentence about 10 times but just cant put into words where i'm at now. Partly i'm trying to enjoy as this may be the closest I get to pregnant.  I'm trying not to hyperanalyse every twinge in my body, and am failing miserably! I'm trying not to lose the plot with friends who think we must be excited and who don't get that we daren't be. and I'm using huge amounts of the energy I have left trying not to cry.

sorry for the novell!

fliz x


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi There greetings from another newbie in 2WW.

I had my embryos transferred on Saturday and have been trying to take it easy since.  I know what you mean about the drugs and the process sending you potty, there is so just so much to take in and sooo much going on, that I think your brain just goes into overload & shuts down!

I too felt rubbish after the anesthetic, infact when I have it previously I have ended up with seriously low blood pressure & sickness, so dont worry your not alone  

I made a concious decision not to tell any of my friends (and only one family member) about my IVF, so I could avoid the barrage of questions/comments & requests for updates.  In hindsight Im not sure it was the right thing to do as the whole process has been really lonely & terrifying! Will keep my fingers crossed for you, pls do the same for me


----------



## KPN (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey Jasmine and Fliz, i'm a newbie too 6 days past a 5 day transfer, going out of my mind also so your definately not alone. All we can do is stay busy and not over do it...boredom is driving me soooo crazy.
Have had on and off period like cramps since day 2/3 now my back hurts like hell and my (.) (.)'s are veiny and heavy like saddlebags...(sorry TMI).
I've also been tired as hell during the day, sleeping like i'm in a coma and then unable to sleep properly at night due to getting up and peeing every hour or less.
I dearly hope and wish we all get that BFP we so desparately want...
No-one truly knows stress untill they have to try this 2WW malarky, we are truly soldiers and must soldier on....sticky sticky vibes to you both and praying for our little embies to make a nice home down there x x x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

to FF!

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

LWC chatter thread ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=250079.0

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## fliz (Nov 20, 2010)

thanks for the responses!

Jasmine and KPN good luck to you both, keeping everything crossed! when are your test dates? ours is the 1st dec - seems like a mile off!

i hope you're both feeling ok xx


----------



## Clare_M (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi,

I am due to test on the 1st December too. I was feeling really positive the first couple of days and now I am starting to worry about it, not really feeling anything   I just can't wait for this next week to be over.  Good luck everyone....

Clare
xx


----------



## grovecottage (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi girls, i am also on my 1st 2ww. I had FET last thursday and my test date is th 3rd dec and terrified. I had FET as i ended up with ohss after egg collection. I had 2 embies put back. I am also getting lots of sore twinges now and again which scare me. But trying not to read anything into it. No other symptons.
I know how much i want this cycle to work, so i am sending you all              .   for you all.

Cathy xx


----------



## KPN (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm pretty much the same in that i felt positive then i didnt then i did etc...when you feel twinges you think somethings wrong and if you don't feel anything you worry its failed...i'm already convinced it hasn't worked. My back hurts like hell and i'm peeing loads, thought i had kidney infection or something so went to Doc, everything looked clear including my pee(soz TMI) must be all the water i'm drinking...can't help worrying though feel so out of control, now all the treatment has stopped its like i have nothing left i can do. Its all in the hands of fate i s'pose, blood test is on 29th Nov...if it hasn't worked...hubby and myself will probably try and go away for a few days or something try and work out what next etc....i    some miracles are going on right now this very minute inside us, i'm sure we have all gone through hell on earth in this 2WW. Surely we'll see some BFP's and cheer us all up a little  
i'm off to work in the morning...maybe....depends on my back at the moment, so on that note i'll be retiring and falling into a deep slumber- hopefully...sweet dreams everyone and chat soon im sure


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi 

Im due to test on the 3rd December, so a little while to go - all this waiting is driving me crazy!

I know what you mean KPN about (.) being covered in veins - I though someone had snuck in overnight and drawn all over mine with a green felt tip pen!

Ive started to have nose bleeds too, which I think it down to the cyclogest (according to some posts on the 2ww), but apart from generally feeling rubbish, not much else.

My normal M cycle (Im sure there is an abbreviation I should be using!!!), can vary by a couple of days, so technically I could have a period any day now, so Im in the paranoid - too scared to go to the loo phase!!

Im trying to stay optimistic   and look forward to hearing all of your positive news x


----------



## KPN (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey Clare, i know what you mean about that sinking feeling, i felt lifted to start then crashed real bad since, convincing myself it hasn't worked and "what the hell are we gonna do now?" comes rushing over you, we definately couldnt afford to pay for a round, our borough only allows one free whereas the one next to us you can have three attempts .... basically my mind was mashed potato, whereas my DH was staying postive trying to convince me all the cramps and twitchs were the embies burrowing in and making a little home....nothing worked...not even chocolate.
There's not too much great advice i can give except staying busy, the sooner the blood test the better right? 
Hi cathy i really hope and pray those twinges are what we want them to be, i couldnt stop myself POAS this morning and all day ive been getting a faint line, one even my husband could see, we've had negatives every single day and today is 9dp5dt. We jumped for joy of course and our mood has gone that bit more positive but i'm still being super cautious because i was so sure it hadn't/hasn't worked.
Stay as restful as you can, but still getting gentle exercise at the same time, going for walks apparently is  perfect for getting oxygen to the uterus without excerting too much pressure( husband has been banging on about me flying over speed bumps for days), i've been slowing down to a grinding halt and its still too fast for him lol...
I've got absolutely everything crossed for you and pray you start getting faint lines too...       

Hi Jasmine apparently you wouldn't start your period until you stopped your meds, i wouldn't about feeling rubbish i've definately felt like a sack of spuds all week, even now i feel like i'm getting a cold or something but it nots quite coming. Decembers just round the corner and i hope and pray your miracle is too. Am sending you as much babydust and sticky stuff you can possibly stuff into an email.                   
By the way i was in stiches thinking about some creepy gremlin running round with a giant green marker pen breaking into our homes and wrecking these things lolol
Psitive vibes and prayers too everyone on here no matter what stage your at, we all need all the support we can get and i'm glad my friend with her beautiful twins reccomended this site.
I'm on to watch a load of films if i don't fall asleep first that is. Goodnight all and sticky dust dreams x x x


----------



## nikmc (Aug 17, 2010)

Hiya ladies - can I join in here.  I'm also on the 2WW and feeling everything that you have already described - excited, anxious, nervous and just scared silly!!!!!  And those darn pessaries are playing havoc with everything too.

I just wanted to say about the fact that we all felt rubbish after EC and ET.  Its typical that when you want to feel at your strongest and fittest your body seems to go into meltdown and get a cold / flu!!  I was speaking to my acupuncturist about this and she said it is very common for this to happen because once you have had EC / ET it is a huge milestone and a lot of people relax (maybe for 1 day!) and then your body gets attacked by all nasty things.  Guess its the same as a lot of people getting cold and flu when they finish work for a holiday - all the stresses come to a point and then all come out.  It seems a reasonable explanation!

Anyway - hope you are all feeling better now, physically if not mentally.  Its a horrible feeling this 2WW but we'll get there.  I had a 3dt on 19th Nov and our clinic have advised not testing until 4th Dec - seems sooooo long!  But at least its a saturday so I wont be going to work afterwards.

Take care and crossing my fingers fro BFP for you all.

Nik


----------



## fliz (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi ladies

Its so good to read all your posts and know all the mad stuff i'm feeling/doing is normal!

Thought i would share a conversation i had with DH last night as it made me lol and hope it will cheer others up  
I was having a pity-poor-me moment and moaning that DH hasn't once asked me what is going on in my body/whether i think anything is happening, when i'm driving myself mad thinking about it non-stop. DH's response was 'oh, so do you think you might be able to feel stuff? i never thought about that, i just thought it was all the emotional/head stuff'  
so have told DH its like having a wobbly tooth that you cant ignore and have to keep prodding!

Nik - what you say makes so much sense - i was convinced the cyclogest was making me feel fluey but i started feeling better again on monday for no apparent reason after feeling so hideous for 5 days.

KPN - congrats on your faint lines - i have everything crossed that it translates to good solid lines in a few days! i have been desperately trying not to POAS but am now really tempted - i am a bit behind you though, only 7dp3dt so is probably a bit soon and think i'm half afraid of the outcome. did you go back to work? i'm due back on mondau and really don't want to go! i also have an appraisal on my test date- i don't think i can be held resonsible for what i say 

sending all of you loads of positive vibes and hope for   s

fliz xx


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello everyone, hope u don't mind me joining in! First IVF cycle and had my ET yesterday. OTD is December 9th.
Also beign treated at Liverpool Womens hospital which is an hour and a half away from where I live. 

   and    to all


----------



## nikmc (Aug 17, 2010)

Hiya again Annbangor - fancy seeing you here  

I'm not brave enough to join the main 2WW boards but I thought it would be good just to chat with a few fellow 2WWers.  Everyone seems to be able to test so much earlier than I can.  My ET was on 19th Nov and my OTD isnt until 4th Dec - 15dpt - its going to drive me mad!!!!


----------



## crazydaisy (Jun 5, 2009)

Hello Girlies...
Hope you all don't mind me joining in??
I had my ET on the 17th, i also felt all the niggly feelings n cold like symptoms, not nice...
Really hope im not gonna depress u all but im having a really bad day, im feeling sooo negative and miserable and i just hate having to seem so cheerful around everyone when i just wanna scream lol...
Well yesterday i did something very silly and gave into doing HPT and yes it was neagtive, hense the bad mood... Im trying to tell myself i did it too early as i had a 2 day transfer so i suppose they say wait the 14 days for a reason but i was at least expecting a very faint line but no was nothing at all, i was even lifting it up to light just in case it was that light i couldnt see it lol, im driving myself insane here.
Im so glad i found this site, it really makes u feel ur not alone.
Thank u all for sharing ur own journeys n feelings, really makes a difference x x x


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Crazydaisy - welcome! isnt this park crazy!!! Yes you have tested early!   
Im sure Ill be the same   Its only 2 days since my ET so after another week Im sure I'll be crazy. I also had a 2 day transfer.
Good luck for your OTD. Take it its the middle of next week.    and   
Let us know how u get on xx


----------



## crazydaisy (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey Ann, thank you for replying, it is crazy here eh but at least we can all be crazy together i suppose lol...
Yeah my test should have been next wednesday really, that'l be 14 my days since they were transfered so i'l know 4 def either way then, its sooo difficult waitin, infact this is the hardest part of it all!!!
Aww i really hope it works for us all, its such alot to go through but thats life i suppose isn't it...
Hopefully your not in as much pain as i was in after my egg collection, wow i could barely move lol. 
Hope it all works out for u Ann, keep me posted, i will u too x x x


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Good evening all !

Is been interesting to read the views on testing early - I think, Im going to be afraid to test too early, firstly cause I just dont want the feeling of possibly being preggers to end too early (as this may be the closest I'll ever get....) and secondly I dont want to be alone when I do it!

DP is away at the moment, and I dont think I could face that alone, having had so many negative results whilst we have been TTC... so Im waiting patiently for my test date on 3rd Dec at the hospital so at least the nurse can share in my joy , or support me whilst I have a melt down  

BTW do most hospitals offer a blood test or pee test? 

Im having & paying for my treatment privately, and they only offer pee test as part of standard package, or  blood test at an extra cost... not sure what to do. ... hey when Ive paid out gazzillions already, whats a few more ££££ just to be sure?!!!


----------



## nikmc (Aug 17, 2010)

Morning!

Hi & Welcome CrazyDaisy  

Oh the great pee test / blood test / early or not debate.  CrazyDaisy - I have my fingers and toes crossed that your levels will pick up and when you test on OTD you get that BFP.

I'm with you Jasmine - I want to know now (in fact its slowly driving me mad) but at the same time I am really really nervous to test so wont be testing until OTD.  I cant imagine testing on a day when I have to go to work either so am quite lucky that OTD is next Saturday.  Although it is 15 days post transfer which seems a long time compared to other clinics!

My clinic only offer a pee test for both NHS and private patients - in fact they send you home with one from ET and just say to do it at home which seems kind of strange but good at the same time as it will just be me and DH.  I think the reason they say to wait for the 15 days is so that the pee stick test will definitely pick it up.  But I guess the blood test picks them up earlier - maybe?!?!?!?!  LIke you say though Jasmine the blood test will be such a little amount compared to the rest!!!

So what OTDs have we got on here then so far?


KPN - 29th Nov
CrazyDaisy, Fliz & ClareM - 1st Dec
GroveCottage - 3rd Dec
Me - 4th Dec
AnnBangor - 9th Dec

It really isnt far away - but it will feel like a lifetime!!!

Wrap up warm today ladies - its freezing!!!!


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

I haven't been offered a blood test or a pee test by the hospital. I've got to buy a HPT myself and do the test at home then phone the hospital.
I think with the blood test they find out your HCG levels and can tell if its twins with that.
I'm the last one so far then with the OTD. I'll try my best not to test early.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Morning ladies 

I'm afraid this thread will be locked now, as it is a welcome area and we have a fast turn over of newbies joining all the time so chatter threads are encouraged on other area's of FF.
Why dont you all pop by the cycle buddies thread for Nov/Dec ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=54.0 or the 2 week wait area here ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0 and of course you can pm each other too 

Wishing you all lots of luck on your Official test days xx


----------

